

How Twitter increased conversion rate to 29% by adding 1 extra step. - twidlit
http://www.lukew.com/ff/entry.asp?1128

======
aresant
Twitter did not increase conversion rate by 29% by adding "1 extra step".

Comparing the Before and After:

\- Before uses CAPTCHA, After does not.

\- Before uses green "arrowed" image buttons, After uses plain grey CSS
buttons.

\- Before does not show users a progress bar, After does.

\- Before does not use floating field explanation screens, After does.

\- Before is set against a green background, After is set against blue.

I buy in that the extra step is helping, but attributing 29% to that single
change is inaccurate.

The handful of points above properly tested against ~350,000 new signups a day
certainly could have driven the majority of that impact.

~~~
mattdonahoe
I wouldn't be surprised if the missing captcha is entirely the reason

~~~
Twisol
Honest question: is your opinion that the 29% is composed of automated bots
who were blocked by the CAPTCHA before, or is it composed of people who just
don't like CAPTCHAs?

~~~
points
...or people who can't do CAPTCHAs. I regularly have to retry CAPTCHAs 3 or 4
times because they are utterly illegible. Sometimes I just give up and move
on. Maybe I'll build a bot to help me solve CAPTCHAs!

~~~
SkyMarshal
Same. It's ridiculous that someone with 20-20 vision and good enough
vocabulary to ace the verbal SAT fails roughly the first 3 or 4 tries at many
CAPTCHAs these days. Some are just damn near impossible to decipher, and some
I could have sworn I got right and checked multiple times b/f hitting submit,
but failed anyway.

I'm so sick of them now that I only do the ones on really consequential
websites, like ones handling my money. Any that I can just skip, I do.

Once or twice I've gotten a truly bizarre word I suspected doesn't even exist,
and looked it up on dictionary.com to find it's not even in there. I don't
bother expanding the search to the Oxford English dictionary for those, since
I'm already annoyed with the wasted time.

It seems CAPTCHAs are one are where the tech is getting worse, not better.

------
necrecious
I was slightly confused by the graphic and though step 2 was the redesigned
step 1. I thought it was clever to see what your friends are up to before you
join.

Selecting hobbies and interests beforehand is good as well, since some people
might not have social circles that use Twitter.

So I agree with the author in that if account creation was last, it would be
the most interesting.

------
jqueryin
That suggestion page has an awful lot of similarities to the new Digg sign-up
process. Who's came first? I would have to imagine Twitter but I wasn't paying
particularly close attention.

